
Fighting Traffic Jams With Data - robg
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB122688123884231977.html
======
ggruschow
This posting reminds me a lot of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=366532>
... Identical name, less than a day apart, linking to the same article. Just
this one doesn't have the RSS feed's ? params.

------
neilc
Transmitting data in the light emitted by brake lights, head lights, and
traffic signals? Now that is cool.

